# ACSI. Club iD. Free Carnet.



## 113016

*ACSI passport*

When you receive the 2012 ACSI guide there is an offer for a FREE Club ID Passport, similar to the one issued by the Caravan Club or Camping & Caravaning Club.
This is the identification card that you hand in to the Campsite reception instead of your passport.
I have just ordered mine.

See link

http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/home/l2-n2225/


----------



## ThursdaysChild

The ACSI sites which we have used have always been quite happy to use the ACSI Discount Card as ID.

Is this " Passport " a replacement for the push-out card from the book cover ?


----------



## 113016

ThursdaysChild said:


> The ACSI sites which we have used have always been quite happy to use the ACSI Discount Card as ID.
> 
> Is this " Passport " a replacement for the push-out card from the book cover ?


No, It's an also, with public liability insurance and passport details.


----------



## Grizzly

Grath said:


> No, It's an also, with public liability insurance and passport details.


Like the CCI card ? Sounds a good deal; the CCI card has to be paid for.

G

Edit: ...though it does get you a discount off campsites in both low and high season.


----------



## wooly

Hi, good idea, but beware the card only gives insurance on ACSI sites.

Michael


----------



## 113016

Insurance details
here
http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/about-acsi-club-id/important/l2-n2285.2287/#wa


----------



## homenaway

. . . and not all sites including some ACSI listed ones won't accept it instead of the FICC one (apparently) so you may have to hand over your passport which I never do  

Steve


----------



## 113016

But, as it is FREE when having the 2012 ACSI, there can only be advantages by having this extra card.
It can only help, can't it?  
Anyway, I have ordered mine.


----------



## StanDup

I applied yesterday........ but nearly didn't. 

I pondered over giving my DoB, place of birth, passport number, date and place of issue, etc, etc, to ACSI..... which probably amounted to 95% of my key information, held by one 'none gov't' , commercial body.... 

They don't (as far as I know) have my Debit card details..... as it was free on this occasion.

B


----------



## alphadee

Last year I took a colour photocopy of our passport photo pages and laminated them. They were accepted at every site we stayed on, and are still going strong for next year. Passports themselves stay safely (so far) with us.  

I will probably do the ACSI thing as well though, when it arrives!


----------



## alphadee

Last year I took a colour photocopy of our passport photo pages and laminated them. They were accepted at every site we stayed on, and are still going strong for next year. Passports themselves stay safely (so far) with us.  

I will probably do the ACSI thing as well though, when it arrives!


----------



## Grizzly

The CCI ( Camping Card International) is not free but does give insurance cover on all campsites as well as discounts on many- see their list- in both high and low season. Still requires passport and date of birth details however.

G


----------



## Grizzly

I've just ordered mine and noticed, too late to do anything about it, that your phone number looks as if it will come printed at the bottom of the delivery address on your package.

If you're not happy with that then you will have to give a wrong number as the phone number option is compulsory.

Curiously, you are also asked for a "nickname". Goodness knows what this is for and what use will be made of it !

G


----------



## 113016

Grizzly said:


> I've just ordered mine and noticed, too late to do anything about it, that your phone number looks as if it will come printed at the bottom of the delivery address on your package.
> 
> If you're not happy with that then you will have to give a wrong number as the phone number option is compulsory.
> 
> Curiously, you are also asked for a "nickname". Goodness knows what this is for and what use will be made of it !
> 
> G


Yes, i also noticed that and wish I had given a false number.
Lets hope it does not get printed on the delivery address sticker.
I didn't give a nickname, just my real name.


----------



## rosalan

Still waiting for mine to arrive!  
Alan


----------



## Grizzly

rosalan said:


> Still waiting for mine to arrive!
> Alan


Ours only came this morning.

G


----------



## jud

*Re: ACSI passport*



Grath said:


> When you receive the 2012 ACSI guide there is an offer for a FREE Club ID Passport, similar to the one issued by the Caravan Club or Camping & Caravaning Club.
> This is the identification card that you hand in to the Campsite reception instead of your passport.
> I have just ordered mine.
> 
> See link
> 
> http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/home/l2-n2225/


hi grath. am i missing something here when i go to reception to book in they just photostat copy of my passport and that's it dos not seem a big problem so i don't personally see the need for one of these cards . and as regards discount on bookings we always get the full discount booking 30 days +anyway. or do they come into there own on short stays . i do have the ACSI disk i bought from vicarious books and downloaded most the european campsites .jud


----------



## 113016

*Re: ACSI passport*



jud said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you receive the 2012 ACSI guide there is an offer for a FREE Club ID Passport, similar to the one issued by the Caravan Club or Camping & Caravaning Club.
> This is the identification card that you hand in to the Campsite reception instead of your passport.
> I have just ordered mine.
> 
> See link
> 
> http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/home/l2-n2225/
> 
> 
> 
> hi grath. am i missing something here when i go to reception to book in they just photostat copy of my passport and that's it dos not seem a big problem so i don't personally see the need for one of these cards . and as regards discount on bookings we always get the full discount booking 30 days +anyway. or do they come into there own on short stays . i do have the ACSI disk i bought from vicarious books and downloaded most the european campsites .jud
Click to expand...

Hi Jud,
there is no big problem anywhere, well not as I know of, but as already mentioned it CAN save having to leave a passport for identification purposes. 
I think at some time or other quite a few of us probably have at one time or another been asked to do this. Anyway as it is free after buying the new 2012 ACSI membership, why not have it. Can't see any problem,
Also many of us have used the CCI card and this might do the same job, although the insurance mentioned is only valid on ACSI sites.
Regarding photo copies, I have in the past been on many smaller campsites that do not have photocopiers.
At the end of the day, each individual can decide if it will be useful and worthwhile, for myself, I think it is and I will give it a try.
Just read your post again and regarding discount, the ACSI membership gives a discount against normal campsite rates out of season and on a daily basis. This discount does not come with the disc. This id card is not needed for the discounts.


----------



## sennen523

Hi Everyone, & A Very Happy Christmas to you All.

Has anyone received their free Carnet (ACSI Club ID) yet? I ordered mine the day I received my 2012 ACSI Camping Card books on 11/12/11.

We are heading for Spain in January, so would be handy to have.

Al.
sennen523.


----------



## Grizzly

sennen523 said:


> Has anyone received their free Carnet (ACSI Club ID) yet? I ordered mine the day I received my 2012 ACSI Camping Card books on 11/12/11.
> 
> .


Not got ours and I sent for it the same day we got the ACSI book.

G


----------



## mikebeaches

Not received ours yet, but only applied online 7 or 8 days ago.


----------



## nicholsong

I like Mike, only sent mine off about a week ago.

But after I sent the info required, including passport details, I had a nagging thought about how secure is the ACSI computer from hacking? 

On the other hand leaving one's passport at reception in an hotel or campsite also has its risks.

On the third hand, I think I will forget about it and have ourselves a Happy Christmas!

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee

Grizzly said:


> Not got ours and I sent for it the same day we got the ACSI Book [MHF Link].
> G


Me too, but I expect they have been inundated with requests . . . it is free after all, and that's the sort of bargain none of us can resist!! :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell

No not yet, I hope too have mine for January for our trip to Spain at the end of Jan.


----------



## Zebedee

Hydrocell said:


> No not yet, I hope too have mine for January for our trip to Spain at the end of Jan.


Photocopy and laminate the data page from your passport.

We have never found a site that refused to accept it instead of having to hand over the passport.

Not the perfect solution as you don't get the third party insurance cover, but better than parting with the passport . . . then realising 50 miles down the road that you left it at the campsite office! 8O   

Dave
(_Admitting nothing_! :roll: )


----------



## Chascass

Sent my order on the 8th and got a confirmation of order email the next day, it has not arrived as yet 

Cherlie


----------



## Nelson750FML

*ACSI ID Card*

My books arrived today via the C&C Club. The code to apply for the Free ID card was not included,

On the info pages about the ID card there is a sticker over the print stating "not available through the club".

Can any one advise the code please ??

Pete


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Pete

I think the code is unique to each book.

There is another thread running at the moment complaining about the same thing.

Can't help any more than that I'm afraid.

Dave


----------



## Nelson750FML

*ACSI ID*

Thanks Dave,

All it states in the book is only one application per post code, No mention that the code is unique for each book.

Have you a link for the other thread ??

regards

Pete


----------



## telbet

My ACSI JD card arrived yesterday requested it 10 days ago
Tel


----------



## mikebeaches

*Re: ACSI ID Card*



Nelson750FML said:


> My books arrived today via the C&C Club. The code to apply for the Free ID card was not included,
> 
> On the info pages about the ID card there is a sticker over the print stating "not available through the club".
> 
> Can any one advise the code please ??
> 
> Pete


Hi - I think this is the thread you need with the info about CCC supplied ACSI guidebook:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-117675-40.html

In a nutshell, get in touch with ACSI through their website and explain you bought the books through CCC and you don't have a code - they'll email you one to use.


----------



## 113016

*Re: ACSI passport*



Grath said:


> When you receive the 2012 ACSI guide there is an offer for a FREE Club ID Passport, similar to the one issued by the Caravan Club or Camping & Caravaning Club.
> This is the identification card that you hand in to the Campsite reception instead of your passport.
> I have just ordered mine.
> 
> See link
> 
> http://www.acsiclubid.co.uk/en/home/l2-n2225/


My ACSI ID Card arrived today  with Passport number and details printed on it.
The accompanying letter say,s that you should never hand in your passport except to the Police and such authorities.
I think we knew that!


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks for that Grath.  

Mine didn't arrive today, but it sounds like they are being processed.

Dave


----------



## FoweyBoy

My "ACSI Club iD" card arrived today, but there is nothing printed on the front under the various headings (e.g. Passport no., etc).

Should there be?


----------



## Zebedee

FoweyBoy said:


> My "ACSI Club iD" card arrived today, but there is nothing printed on the front under the various headings (e.g. Passport no., etc).
> 
> Should there be?


I lied a few minutes ago. 8O  

Mine arrived just this minute.

*Fowey *- Yes there should be that info - if you included it in your application? :?

Are you sure you did include it? The on-line form was a bit tortuous to say the least, and our address is rather mangled on the card. (_It won't matter though - it's near enough_.)

I think I would send it back and ask them to issue a new one with all the details correct. Now you can see the format and placing of the info on the card you can draw an image of how you want it to appear. That way your address may be correct ( :roll: ) along with the other details.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Chascass

Mine also arrived this morning, all the passport/address info is on the card.

Charlie


----------



## Jean-Luc

Got mine a couple of days ago but am wondering if it has the same 'coverage' as a Camping Card International, the blurb mentioned it can be used on ACSI sites, but what about the rest :?


----------



## papaken

*passport nearly out of date*

just going through ordering my ASCI card and realised my passport runs out in March 2012 so cancelled application until i have my new passport and number for the card.


----------



## Zebedee

Jean-Luc said:


> Got mine a couple of days ago but am wondering if it has the same 'coverage' as a Camping Card International, the blurb mentioned it can be used on ACSI sites, but what about the rest :?


Hi Jean Luc

I'm certain it will be OK anywhere that a CCI Card was accepted.

All they want is something official with enough details so you can be traced if you leg it without paying. I shall be amazed if it is refuced anywhere.

Dave


----------



## sennen523

Hello All,

I received my ACSI Club iD today 31/12/11, ordered on 11/12/11.
There is a very interesting note with the card.

quote: "Did you know that in fact you are not really allowed to hand in your passport? Your passport is actually goverment property and can only be made available to third parties if there is a legal requirement to do so, for example, to the police."


HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL.

Regards,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## zulurita

Received my ACSI camping carnet today.


----------



## Jented

Hi 
We got ours today 31/12/11 in Derbyshire.
As said above,Happy New year to you all.
Jented


----------



## bevandliz

Ours came in the post this morning - very smart and professionally done. 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## tomnjune

hi

recieved ours this am, well done acsi. happy new year all.

tomnjune :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

papaken said:


> just going through ordering my ASCI card and realised my passport runs out in March 2012 so cancelled application until i have my new passport and number for the card.


Mod Note. I have merged the two identical threads - hope this helps avoid confusion. Merging is always a bit tricky!

Hi Ken

My passport runs out in May, and I was assuming the new one would have the same number??

If it doesn't, anything which is verified by passport, including such things as certain Bank transactions and Lasting Power of Attorney will all have to be re-validated.

I damn well hope the number doesn't change!!!!  8O

_*Does anyone know if it will be different, please?*_

Dave 

P.S. Why can't we have identity cards (_but not at £120 a time, or whatever_ :evil: )

It would make so many things such a lot easier these days when you have to prove your identity in so many situations. _(Fortunately the bald head is sufficient to buy beer in most supermarkets!! :lol: :lol: :lol: )_


----------



## Grizzly

Ours arrived to day as well.

Please, dear fellow-members, when I'm running round like a headless chicken screaming that I can't remember where I put it, will you remind me that it's WITH THE PASSPORTS ! 

Thank you


G


----------



## homenaway

Zebedee said:


> I'm afraid that renewed passports do have new numbers
> 
> Just done ours at £77.50 each and they are very fussy about the photos now
> 
> Steve


----------



## prcbc

Hi i have tried to complete the form for an asci club id but keep getting a message please complete product options and the form clears itself which is very annoying. Anyone else had this problem

Happy new year from peter

ps I ordered my camping card from Outdoor Bits, excellent service over holiday.

pps There seems to be questions on other sites about the issuing address on forms needing passport info mine just has UKPA


----------



## MrWez

I've almost applied twice - the thing that's put me off is the way it asks for everything from your name, address, passport number, inside leg measurement, name of first teacher, what your pet cat/dog* (*delete as appropriate) had for breakfast three weeks last Wednesday, do you have excessive nose hair, do you like cheese, shoe size, favourite book, do you like blancmange?

I have serious misgivings about providing this level of information to anybody outside of the government (I'm ex military, I'm entitled to be paranoid).

Just because this card is free, I don't feel as though I want to give away this level of information.

Am I alone in my paranoia?

MrWez


----------



## Melly

No your not alone.
I have just handed over the acsi card which has the passport number on instead of my passport and it's always been accepted so why do I need one of these.
Seems like they will have one hell of a database of information at the end of it.
So that's 2 of us paranoid.


----------



## prcbc

*asci club id*

Hi i finally managed to apply online the problem was solved by putting United Kingdom in the passport place of issue box. The id was free incl P&P using one off code given with asci club card cheers peter :lol:


----------

